# Dennis Hopper: '60s Hollywood



## cgw (Dec 23, 2019)

Some striking pix and revealing commentary:

Dennis Hopper’s Quiet Vision of Nineteen-Sixties Hollywood

Best holiday wishes to all drop-ins and resident inmates at TPF!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 23, 2019)

Kind of interesting to see.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 23, 2019)

I think I've seen or read about his photography before. Drugstore cameras? Polaroids?? I'll be interested to check that out!

And a Merry Christmas to you cgw!


----------



## cgw (Dec 25, 2019)

This article adds an undertone to his role in "Apocalypse Now" as the bonkers war photographer dripping with Nikon Fs.


----------

